# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Microbiologia (Microorganismos) >  Huevos de ranas.

## frfmfrfm

Buenos días compañeros abro este nuevo tema, como el titulo indica va sobre la observación de unos huevos de ranas que he recogido de una fuente de la sierra norte de Sevilla.

Las primeras fotos.


[/URL]

[/URL]

[/URL]

[/URL]

Estoy con un nuevo editor de fotos.

Seguirá.

Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

FEDE (05-may-2014),HUESITO (05-may-2014),Los terrines (04-may-2014),sergi1907 (12-may-2014),willi (05-may-2014)

----------


## HUESITO

Gracias por las fotos, me recuerda mucho a mis tiempos de niño cuando teniamos ranas y renacuajos para divertirnos.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Subo un par de fotos más del reportaje.





Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

HUESITO (07-may-2014),Los terrines (09-may-2014),sergi1907 (12-may-2014)

----------


## frfmfrfm

Un par de fotos más.





Sigue siendo el huevo de la rana.

Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

HUESITO (09-may-2014),Los terrines (09-may-2014),willi (10-may-2014)

----------


## frfmfrfm

Buenos días compañeros, subo dos fotos donde se puede ver perfectamente disco germinal.
El disco germinal o blastodisco es un pequeño disco claro en la superficie de la yema, lugar en el que se inicia la división de las células embrionarias cuando el huevo está fecundado.






Un saludo a todos, Francisco.

----------

HUESITO (12-may-2014),Los terrines (12-may-2014),sergi1907 (12-may-2014),willi (12-may-2014)

----------


## frfmfrfm

Un par de foto de la evolución del renacuajo.





Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

aberroncho (13-may-2014),HUESITO (13-may-2014),Los terrines (13-may-2014),willi (13-may-2014)

----------


## frfmfrfm

Bueno compañeros este tema lo doy por concluido con estas dos ultimas fotos.





Como pueden comprobar en la última foto los renacuajos llegaron a nacer.
Espero que os haya sido entretenido.

Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

aberroncho (14-may-2014),HUESITO (14-may-2014),Los terrines (14-may-2014),sergi1907 (14-may-2014),willi (20-may-2014)

----------


## sergi1907

Excelente reportaje Francisco.

Te animo a que sigas enseñándonos más cosas, te aseguro que a mis hijos les apasionan.

Saludos :Smile:

----------

frfmfrfm (14-may-2014)

----------


## frfmfrfm

Gracias Sergi y a todos los que seguís estos temas.
Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

